# Try BsD?



## Looser (Nov 1, 2009)

hello all ï¿½e. I decided to go from windows to an open source OS. Linux is what everyone says to try first because it is easier. But truth be told Linux is really starting to disappoint me (except for some distributions of course). To me Linux has become or is becoming too Windows like. I think that linux depends too much on X (GUI). So I heard about freebsd and wanted to know a little more about it. Will freebsd in the future follow the bad steps linux has taken? Will BSD stay *oldschool* (its definitely not a bad thing) always? If so I am willing to give freebsd a try. Also if you guys can tell me other interesting facts about bsd that aren't yet up on google then id like to hear them. 74n|< you :stud


----------



## hedwards (Nov 1, 2009)

Considering that we've got both PC-BSD and Desktop BSD, I think it's a good bet that FreeBSD at least will stay largely oldschool. The installer will probably be fixed up at some point, but I'd be shocked if it ever removed the option to do a vanilla install.

If you're looking to try it out, probably the easiest thing would be to install it into a virtual box. Given the lack of guest tools, it's performance isn't going to be impressive, but it's a good place to play around with configurations.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 1, 2009)

Some topics to start with:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6752
http://www.over-yonder.net/~fullermd/rants/bsd4linux/bsd4linux1.php


----------



## whoppix (Nov 14, 2009)

FreeBSD doesn't depend any more or less on X11 than linux does. Wether you use X11 for task xyz is completely up to you. If you want to, you can run completely without X11 (there are virtually tools for everything available for the console) - be it on linux or FreeBSD. Of course, there are plenty of linux (and BSD) distributions which take the approach to have graphical interfaces for everything (like ubuntu), but wether you actually use those (distributions,GUIs) is up to you.


----------



## wonslung (Nov 15, 2009)

I think it's all about what you need.  I don't see a problem with linux distros using X.  Most of the popular distros have server editions without X.

That's not what draws me to FreeBSD.  What draws me are features like Jails and ZFS.  After using jails for awhile, it truly changes the way you use the os.  I almost always use jails now.  It really allows you to think differently and do things that would be impossible in the linux world.  To me, this is the reason to use/try FreeBSD


----------



## vivek (Nov 15, 2009)

wonslung said:
			
		

> I almost always use jails now.  It really allows you to think differently and do things that would be impossible in the linux world.  To me, this is the reason to use/try FreeBSD


Really? No offense, I enjoy jails too. But Linux does have support for jail like systems using Openvz or Linux-VServer. Both are open source project with its own pros and cons.


----------



## oliverh (Nov 15, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> Really? No offense, I enjoy jails too. But Linux does have support for jail like systems using Openvz or Linux-VServer. Both are open source project with its own pros and cons.



Jails are developed "in-house" and this assures a more secure approach than those "island-solutions" in the realms of Linux. Ease of use (aka less prone to operating errors) would be another criterion.


----------



## vivek (Nov 15, 2009)

oliverh said:
			
		

> Jails are developed "in-house" and this assures a more secure approach than those "island-solutions" in the realms of Linux. Ease of use (aka less prone to operating errors) would be another criterion.



Agreed. I was just pointing out jail like solution for Linux


----------



## wonslung (Nov 16, 2009)

The linux options are not nearly as cool as FreeBSD jails.

Especially with EZJAILS and ZFS based jails.  The only thing close in my opinion is Solaris Zones. 

I'd love to see something like jails in the linux kernel but most of the things i HAVE seen aren't nearly as fast.  


I still think what i said holds water.  Jails are a compelling feature of FreeBSD that make the OS stand out.


----------

